# a few pictures of my cichlids!



## poeticpyro (Jun 15, 2008)

Not the best quality, but I hope you all enjoy...feedback welcomed!
angelfish:




























misc. cichlids in the 125...









































































Hope you Enjoyed them!


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

you have some nice fish i love that lil convict and the angles are nice how big are they???


----------



## poeticpyro (Jun 15, 2008)

angels are 6-8" 8" from tip of dorsal fin to the bottom fin and a little over 6" from their mouth to their tail... simply amazing fish... very hardy... bought them over a year ago when they were about the size of a quarter... they're in a 30 gallon tall... kind of small maybe, but they only share it with a blood parrot a one-eyed gourami and a crawdad...no deaths in the tank and the params are good and as i've said...they seem elated!!

the convicts are so cute... beautiful pink and blue colors and one of the smallest ones only has one fin... but seems to be doing wonderfully!


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

nice you have some nice fish :thumb:


----------



## poeticpyro (Jun 15, 2008)

giraffe nosed catfish and the gibby!









another convict...amazing how much they've already grown...got them when they were about 1/2 an inch...









pretty sure this is a jack dempsey...not 100%









firemouth...assuming it's a male because of the LONG fins!









severum pair...they were lip locking and now constantly swim together...so we'll see...









i know there's controversy with these guys, but here's my adpoted blood parrot...not in the 125 gallon tank with the other fish on here...(minus the angels!)


----------

